# Grafikkarte zu groß für Gehäuse?



## Ayyy (22. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir eine neue GraKa geholt und bin mir nicht sicher ob die wirklich rein passt. Ich musste den mittleren HDD Cage schon ausbauen und jetzt ist das mit den unteren schon ziemlich knapp. Kann mir jemand sagen ob das so ok ist bezüglich Kühlung und so?

GraKa ist eine MSI GAMING TRIO X RTX 2080 und das Gehäuse ist ein beQuite! Silent Base 800.

Hier im Anhang 2 Bilder dazu ... keine Sorge der Staub wurde natürlich schon entfernt ^^


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. August 2022)

Da muß man sich halt informieren ob man eine/mehrere Karten voller Baulänge mit Slotbreite n in das Gehäuse bekommt.

Bei Fractal Design findet man z.B. solche Infos, das ist aber leider nicht pauschal üblich 😒:








						Define 7 Compact
					

The new Define 7 Compact takes the strongest features of the contemporary 7 Series design and places them in a conveniently compact frame.




					www.fractal-design.com
				





> • Platz für Grafikkarten bis 360 mm Länge bei Nutzung eines 240 mm Radiator an der Oberseite


Zumeist muß man solche Infos aus "dritten Quellen" einholen.🙄

Aber um auf Deine Frage zurück zu kommen ... ich würde auf Basis der Bilder keinerlei Empfehlungen aussprechen.
Generell gilt aber wenn die Platine nicht unter Spannung steht oder metallischen Kontakt hat und ordentlich im Slot steckt (nicht schief) sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Firesign (22. August 2022)

Es sollte eigentlich zwischen Graffikkarte und erster Karte wenigstens ein Slot Abstand sein. Wenn Du die Grafikkarte mit bpw. mit Furmark  aufheizt, siehst Du ob es thermische Probleme gibt.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (22. August 2022)

Firesign schrieb:


> Es sollte eigentlich zwischen Graffikkarte und erster Karte wenigstens ein Slot Abstand sein. Wenn Du die Grafikkarte mit bpw. mit Furmark  aufheizt, siehst Du ob es thermische Probleme gibt.


Nach unten hat er eigentlich genug Platz, Ihm geht es wohl um das Ende der Karte das fast am Festplattenkäfig hängt.
Es sieht auf den ersten Blick aus als ob da noch eine andere Karte drunter steckt, aber das ist die Stütze für die Grafikkarte damit das Ding nicht durchhängt.


----------



## audiopathik (22. August 2022)

Naja es geht ja um die Kühlung, die Lüfter der Graka sind ziemlich blockiert, aber ich kann bloß sagen erstmal probieren, ansehen wie heiß die GPU wird, wenns wirklich ein Problem ist musst du eben den Slot darunter frei machen oder dir ein Wasserkühlungs-Mod für die Graka holen wenn es einen gibt.


----------



## Ayyy (23. August 2022)

Wie @RevolverOcelot schon sagte ist der Slot darunter nicht wirklich belegt. Das ist nur eine Stütze damit die GraKa nicht durchhängt und die liegt nur am Plastik auf und befindet sich nicht vor den Lüftern.

Mir geht es eigentlich nur um das rechte Ende wo ein Stk der GraKa in das HDD Gehäuse reinschaut


----------



## audiopathik (23. August 2022)

Aber die 2. 3. darunter oder? 

Wenn die Graka mit Metall ans Gehäuse kommt kannst du dort mit Plastikklebeband isolieren oder mit so dünnen Schaumstofffüßen zum aufkleben um Vibration zu entkoppeln.

Wenn man mich fragt wärs an der Zeit dass Mal ein neues Format für PC-Gehäuse und Mainboard entworfen wird, das ist ja noch von vor Jahrzehnten drum ist nun alles schon so eng. Könnte man ja heute alles vereinfachen und verbessern.


----------



## Ayyy (23. August 2022)

Nein das nächste darunter ist erst das Netzteil.

Danke das mit dem IsoBand werde ich probieren 

Ich habe heute mal schnell geschaut und ein viel größeres Gehäuse gibt es leider gar nicht.


----------



## audiopathik (23. August 2022)

Achja jetzt seh ichs, das ist bloß ne Stütze, hatte bereits gegooglet aber True Gaming findet man alles mögliche bloß nicht das Ding.

Die 2 Centimeter sind nicht so schlimm.

Hab selbst gar keine IDE Schächte mehr, nur ein Slot für 2,5" HDD, sonst 3x M.2 SSD und 10TB externe HDDs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztes Jahr gekauft, das Gehäuse ist MSI Sekira.


----------



## Ayyy (23. August 2022)

Okay ja das wäre  auch eine gute Lösung ... mal schauen da müsste ich halt neue Festplatten kaufen. 

Morgen kommen meine neuen PC- Teile und wenn ich die einbaue sehe ich mir das genauer an wie ich das lösen kann damit das alles ein bisschen schöner aussieht.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (23. August 2022)

Ayyy schrieb:


> Okay ja das wäre  auch eine gute Lösung ... mal schauen da müsste ich halt neue Festplatten kaufen.
> 
> Morgen kommen meine neuen PC- Teile und wenn ich die einbaue sehe ich mir das genauer an wie ich das lösen kann damit das alles ein bisschen schöner aussieht.


Edit: Hier stand Unsinn. hatte ein Bild ( Lüfterposition) falsch eingeschätzt.


----------



## Ayyy (25. August 2022)

Eine Andere Frage dazu: Das Bild im Anhang ist mein neues Mainboard welches ich (leider) erst nächste Woche bekomme. Theoretisch kann ich die GraKa ja auch auf den unteren PCIE Port Anschließen und den unteren HDD Käfig ausbauen und den raufsetzten oder? Mainboard ist ein ASUS ROG STRIX B550-F Gaming




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (25. August 2022)

Man sollte die Grafikkarte immer in den obersten Slot das am nächsten an die CPU ist anschließen, weil der obere Slot immer am schnellsten per PCI Express an die CPU angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Ayyy (26. August 2022)

Okay dann werde ich das berücksichtigen danke


----------

